# Multiple broken cables near bottom bracket



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I have an '06 Orca (the last frame model before the new style was released). This past year I have had problems with my cable breaking where the cable exits the bottom bracket area. I'm on my third cable in one year, the last one lasted 2 months. You can see where the cable has actually worn down to metal/aluminum (?). No, I haven't had a chance to take it to my dealer yet but when i called them they said they haven't seen a problem with this. I was just wondering if anybody else has had an issue with this? Not sure if there may be some small flaw in the frame? FWIW - i did just have a different cable guide installed to see if this will change the angle of the cable and give me a little more life.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you had problems before this year?


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*No problems until last year*

Seems like I had almost 1.5-2 years without the problem but have since had 3 broken cables. Hopefully a different cable guide will help some


----------

